# Events in Midlands



## fogy (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey all

Does anyone know of any dog shows/events that are in the Midlands from March onwards? finding it kinda hard to find any :S


----------



## ChaKira (Feb 5, 2011)

Where abouts in the midlands are you?


----------



## pyneoaks (Jul 24, 2008)

we have a fun show on 31st march at nottingham 
all our details are on 
Yew Tree Home


----------



## sallysqueak (Apr 19, 2011)

Do dogs have to have pedigree papers to enter this? I have a saint, but he isn't registered


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

sallysqueak said:


> Do dogs have to have pedigree papers to enter this? I have a saint, but he isn't registered


Hi there. For shows classed as 'Fun shows' or 'Companion shows' you generally dont need to to have a purebred or KC registered dog for most classes. For shows listed as 'Open', 'Match' or 'Championship' then you would, and these are generally entered in advance  Best to check with the show organiser or the web advert just to avoid disappointment.


----------



## sallysqueak (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks  Never entered a dog show before :w00t:


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

sallysqueak said:


> Thanks  Never entered a dog show before :w00t:


Yew Tree is one where you can take any breed/mutt of any age. I went to one last year and there are two rings, one for the companion shows and another for the breed groups. I am not sure if they need papers for that, that is something you will have to contact them about. I do hope you come, I live just down the road from where it is happening and I haven't seen a St.B in years! (I will be the one hugging your dog :lol

Also if you google "Dog shows in Nottingham 2012" it should bring up some results


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

There are loads of shows held at Staffordshire show ground in Stafford both open and champ shows. The entries have closed for the ones in march and april now I think but if you want to watch rather than show there is an open show on march 17th and april 8th and a toy breed champ show on march 31st.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

There's a fun dog show in Daventry in March...I think there was one in Feb too which I wanted to go to and completely forgot about.


----------



## pyneoaks (Jul 24, 2008)

sallysqueak said:


> Do dogs have to have pedigree papers to enter this? I have a saint, but he isn't registered


No papers needed hope to see you there many thanks Yvonne


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Freyja said:


> There are loads of shows held at Staffordshire show ground in Stafford both open and champ shows. The entries have closed for the ones in march and april now I think but if you want to watch rather than show there is an open show on march 17th and april 8th and a toy breed champ show on march 31st.


There are also LOADS of shows at Sports Connexion in Coventry and the KC buildings in Stoneleigh - and lots around Worcestershire, Hereford, Evesham, Leominster etc

This site is very comprehensive (but only covers shows for KC registered dogs and overseas dogs with ATC numbers)

Dog Show Central UK - Show List

Same for these I'm afraid


Fosse Data: Championship Dog Show Schedules, Results and Information
Higham Press Ltd - Championship Dog Show Results and Information
uk dog show results
Welcome to Arena Print


----------

